# Old ads



## Rennsurfer (Jan 17, 2008)

*Sorry, in advance, if these have posted before... but many of us never tire of seeing old car ads.
*



















*Just noticed a typo in the top ad; there's no need for the apostrophe after BMWs. *



















*Here's an oldie... a 1600.*


----------

